# Jasmine



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I have no idea if she is pure or not as she came from the shelter. I am guessing not, but wondered what you guys thought. I get many people saying she is pure. We say she is 11/12ths GSD and 1/12 something else. Not sure what that something else might be. I would be very interested in hearing guesses.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

She looks all GSD to me and very cute!!!!!!

BTW, love the name.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

She really looks pure to me but if I HAD to say she had a touch of another breed, I'd pick Akita because of her long straight legs and something about her ears reminds me...However, that could also be her age too. Regardless, she's a doll-baby!









-Jackie


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

So, the spots on her belly don't mean anything? I thought for sure GSD's didn't have that. Thanks for the compliments. I am totally gaga over her and am so glad I found her.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks pure to me too...Or VERY VERY close. Congratulations on the Baby!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

GSD do have spots on belly. She looks majority GSD to me maybe a tiny speck of akita I think too with the white tip on her tail? 

She is a beauty, thanks for saving her!!!


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Really? I didn't know that. 

I was also wondering about her coloring; is she considered a sable? If not, what would her coloring be called?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JazzyGirlReally? I didn't know that.
> 
> I was also wondering about her coloring; is she considered a sable? If not, what would her coloring be called?


black and tan


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I see; well don't I feel silly now! Thanks for the info.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's very cute, whatever she is! I'm going to guess she's 3/4 GSD with the rest being Akita - I see Akita in her head in the last pic, her hind end and her tail. Cute baby.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable whatever she is!


----------

